# Meet Ezio the Ragdoll!



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi all! Wanted to show you my baby Ragdoll Ezio. He's 4 months old and likes.. Well pretty much anything! He even purrs at radiators and the laundry basket. He hates my phone, when I'm on it he smacks it with his little paw to let me know he's the most important thing ever.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a precious little guy! I love the tongue out in the third picture. He sounds like a character.


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

He acts like he's the king of everything. He's hyper, never sleeps unless you're in the room with him. If he's sleeping and I leave (even just to go to the bathroom) he follows me and meows, as if to say "Sorry didn't you see I was sleeping? You need to watch my every move". 
Loves to bring me every toy he owns. He also brings them to my other cat, but she's more in the "eat, sleep, poop, repeat" state of mind so she's never impressed.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Adorable!!
My ragdoll follows me everywhere! Puppy cat  
Enjoy your beautiful baby!


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

omg he's so fluffy! My dream cats are a Rag doll and a Scottish fold. 

He is super cute. My kitten follows me around every where, too. It's the cutest thing ever. Did you get him at 4 months? And out of curiosity how much do rag dolls cost? You can private message me if you prefer  beautiful kitten, congrats. Can't wait to see more pics.


Blackphoenix4 said:


> Hi all! Wanted to show you my baby Ragdoll Ezio. He's 4 months old and likes.. Well pretty much anything! He even purrs at radiators and the laundry basket. He hates my phone, when I'm on it he smacks it with his little paw to let me know he's the most important thing ever.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG...he looks like a baby version of my Muffs (she's also a Ragdoll)! He's just adorable!!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ahhhh! I'm SO glad you posted pictures of him. Ezio is even fluffier and cuter than I ever could have imagined! One of the most beautiful, fluffy Ragdoll kittens I have EVER seen! :luv


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Gigi009 said:


> omg he's so fluffy! My dream cats are a Rag doll and a Scottish fold.
> 
> He is super cute. My kitten follows me around every where, too. It's the cutest thing ever. Did you get him at 4 months? And out of curiosity how much do rag dolls cost? You can private message me if you prefer  beautiful kitten, congrats. Can't wait to see more pics.


Yes I got him at 4 months! I don't know the average price in dollars, since I'm from Italy and we have euros. I got him for 900€, already fixed with his pedigree, chip and all vaccinations and DNA tests done. 
Thank you for all your compliments


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Susan said:


> OMG...he looks like a baby version of my Muffs (she's also a Ragdoll)! He's just adorable!!!


I found your posts with pictures of baby Muffs and indeed they look very similar! Is she also a blue bicolor? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Ahhhh! I'm SO glad you posted pictures of him. Ezio is even fluffier and cuter than I ever could have imagined! One of the most beautiful, fluffy Ragdoll kittens I have EVER seen! :luv


He's very fluffy with some of his fur being curly! His dad has a very long and curly coat in some spots of his body, especially his mane and belly! I expect Ezio to have the same coat as his dad. He's also starting to clean himself more, and just this morning we had the first hairball. 
He hates to be brushed, but I guess he'll like that more than throwing up hairballs!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Blackphoenix4 said:


> I found your posts with pictures of baby Muffs and indeed they look very similar! Is she also a blue bicolor? She's gorgeous!


 Muffs thanks you for the compliment...and, yes, she's a blue bicolor. I laughed when I looked at your first picture, because that's the exact same way Muffs likes to sit. In fact, when I looked at your post, she was on the floor in front of me sitting in precisely that same pose!

Muffs also hates being brushed. I'd do what you can to get Ezio used to grooming early if at all possible (liberal use of treats, etc.). I didn't do that with Muffs and I regret it. As she got older, she got worse, not better, and I now need to take her to the groomer (at my vets) every year. She won't let them touch her either (screams and claws). They've had as many as 3 vet techs try (together!)...no dice...they can't hold her down...so she needs to be sedated. Fun, fun, fun (and not cheap!).


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

He likes to be brushed with the comb, but hates the brush. As soon as he sees it he just starts to fight it. I do it always at the same time too, before he gets his dinner so he knows that after the grooming comes the nom noms. 

Fun fact: I wanted to call him Muffin, but, since we don't speak English, my mom wasn't too happy with it.. She Kept saying "Meffin", so I chose to go by his pedigree name, to which he responds always with a baby meow now!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very cute, but I think the name Ezio suites him much better, remember he will only be a kitten for a short time..


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a precious little baby! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Blackphoenix4 said:


> He likes to be brushed with the comb, but hates the brush. As soon as he sees it he just starts to fight it.


 In that case, no problem. Just use the comb and forget the brush. A comb is actually better than a brush for long-haired cats in any event...does a better job of getting through the hair and keeping it free from mats.


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you very much you all! Ezio feels very much loved


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Ezio is stunning. He will bring you lots of happiness. He will get used to being brushed and will probably want you to do it. Ezio is a wonderful cat enjoy every day with him.


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Have a good day with your fur babies


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I use a comb only on Amelia (although she is short haired) and it works great.


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

He has now figured out how to pull down the toilet's towel and likes to wipe his butt with it. Such a polite cat..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh is he cuuuuute!!! 

Ha, he's way more polite than my Celia, who uses my rugs to wipe her butt... :roll:


----------



## Blackphoenix4 (Dec 26, 2015)

spirite said:


> Oooh is he cuuuuute!!!
> 
> Ha, he's way more polite than my Celia, who uses my rugs to wipe her butt...


Thank you Spirite! 
He's growing so fast.. He's as big as my tabby cat and he's just 5 months, she's now 4yo


----------

